# "CustomDynamics" Plug-in



## almound (Sep 4, 2015)

CustomDynamics
http://we.tl/WbitoHJnfY

04 Sept 2015 Al Johnston. This is just the ScaleDynamics plug-in created by
M Kilpatrick, and developed further by M. Eastwood and B Zawalich, but it has
a modified and augmented dynamics list (see below) to provide for intermediary dynamic values,
which makes for more fine-grained control over playback volume. Its purpose is
two-fold; to enable replacing standard dynamic values with custom values, and
also to do for custom values what the unmodified ScaleDynamics plug-in does for
standard values (ie global increase or decrease them). It is suggested that the user
make the following entries of effect type "Dynamic" in the playback dictionary:
ppppp, pppp, ppp, pp, p, mpp, mp, mmp, mmf, mf, mff, f, ff, fff, ffff, fffff.
For each playback dictionary entry, checkmark the word properties, "Case Sensitive"
and "Whole Word," and set the Effect Values of Dynamic and Attack to the following:
ppppp = 19/10
pppp = 29/20
ppp = 39/30
pp = 49/40
p = 54/45
mpp = 60/50
mp = 66/55
mmp = 70/65
mmf = 77/70
mf = 84/75
mff = 90/80
f = 100/90
ff = 108/97
fff = 115/110
ffff = 121/117
fffff = 127/121 

put in: C:\Users\User_Name\AppData\Roaming\Avid\Sibelius 7.5\Plugins\Dynamics


----------



## almound (Sep 5, 2015)

I updated the plug-in to revert to standard dynamics, as well. Both conversion and reversion are done just by selecting appropriate choices in the dynamics mapping menu. Download here:

CustomDynamics_2.0
http://we.tl/HQowhXACRB


----------



## almound (Sep 9, 2015)

There was a question as to why one can't see the custom dynamics listed under "Styles > Expressions" after creating the playback dictionary entries. The answer is, it is because the custom dynamics don't automatically get added to the current house style just by adding them to the playback dictionary. Relax, though. You don't need to modify the house style. Actually, I never use "Styles > Expressions" to add expressions (in particular, dynamic text). I just select a note of a score and then type in a dynamic using the keyboard command, Ctl-e. There's no reason why you couldn't modify the house style, of course. But for the purpose of adding these custom dynamics to a score it is not needed.


----------

